# المعالجة الحرارية للالمنيوم



## memomoon9 (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
في هذا الرابط ملف عن المعالجة الحرارية للالمنيوم
اتمنى الاستفادة لكم
http://www.4shared.com/file/YnrnR7z2/___online.html


----------

